# My "Special" Brownies



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

When there is a party or function and I ask what I can bring, my brownies are frequently requested.

I've been making this recipe since I was a kid; it comes from my grandmother's Encyclopedia of Cooking cookbooks that date from the 1950's. I used to help her make them when I was a girl and am lucky enough to have inherited the cookbooks.

These are made the old fashioned way!

*Chocolate Brownies*

1 1/2 cups sifted flour
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
4 squares unsweetened chocolate
2/3 cup shortening
2 cups of sugar 
4 eggs, well beaten
2 tsp vanilla
1 1/2 cups chopped walnuts or pecans (optional)

- Sift together flour, baking powder, and salt twice.
- Melt chocolate and shortening in top of double boiler over boiling water.
- Gradually add sugar to beaten eggs, beating well between additions. Add melted chocolate and blend well. Gradually stir in flour, mixing thoroughly. Add vanilla and (optional) nuts.
- Alternatively, if you prefer, you can sprinkle holiday M&M's on the top when half way through baking.
- Bake in greased and floured 9 x 12 baking pan in moderate oven 350 F, about 25 minutes, or until brown and slightly shrunk from side of pan. (This is a thick mixture and needs to be spread into corners evenly.)
** All ovens are different. In the various ovens I've used over the years, it's taken from 20 - 35 minutes!! Keep a sharp eye and use a tester. The moment it comes out clean, remove from oven to avoid ends getting hard! These are gooey brownies!
- Remove from oven. Cut into squares in the pan while warm.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

When I read 'special ' brownies, I was expecting at least one more ingredient in the recipe.

Did you leave an ingredient out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LoL Slimy!!! Bad boy!!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

MNNmmmmm special brownies. "They were so good I could eat just two."


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

or Three or Four


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your grandmothers special recipie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think the Mrs and I will try this one this week! Thanks!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

"Special Brownies" I think no matter who says they are bringing special brownies, ya gotta laugh. Anyways..thanks for the recipe


----------

